
Wikipedia co-founder Jimmy Wales launches Twitter and Facebook rival - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/9956ff9c-0622-11ea-a984-fbbacad9e7dd
======
RenRav
How does a wiki-version of social media even work?

> _…a platform to share authentic news with productive discussions and better
> connections._

> _Users will be asked to join different communities after signing up on the
> site and it ranges from politics to technology including niche topics like
> beekeeping._

Okay, it seems like regular social media, except the circulated news portion
is able to be edited wiki-style? Since they rely on donations it won't also be
selling off your data as a bonus. Sounds pretty cool.

------
usuallymatt
To avoid the FT paywall [http://archive.is/qJrfr](http://archive.is/qJrfr)

------
corobo
It’s [https://wt.social](https://wt.social) if you want to bounce past the
paywall

“You are number 28781 on the waiting list” I’ll have long forgotten about this
by the time I get in no doubt. Also it’s asking for money at the same time as
Wikipedia’s donation drive so my unrefined thoughts so far come out as
“Classic Jimmy”

